# TR1 Form - Accounts Date Question?



## Moneyspider (12 Mar 2009)

Hi there - I wonder if anyone can help with this? I started doing freelance work (travel) middle of 2008 & am in process of registering as self employed by filling out TR1 - not sure how to answer one question on the form:  *
"To what date will annual accounts be made up?"  

*From doing a little bit of research it looks like I can choose any date. I origninally was just going to put 31st Dec each year to tie in with the tax year but is there a disadvantage to this? Or is there another date which would be better to use from tax purposes? 
Would be grateful for any extra info on this?!
Many thanks!


----------



## Misjudged (12 Mar 2009)

I use 1 Dec as it's easiest.


----------



## Arch2 (12 Mar 2009)

Did you mean 31 December.  I think that is easiest.


----------



## Moneyspider (12 Mar 2009)

So there is no tax advantage using a date other than tax year 31st Dec?


----------



## Arch2 (13 Mar 2009)

There caqn be an advantage of picking a different date to delay the time when you need to file your final tax return.  But you are only delaying.


----------

